# Maybe pregnant?



## Momof3mb (Jan 16, 2015)

So my DH and I are not actively trying, but we do not use protection. We bd several time in December all around my O date (not confirmed, just by the pain I feel when I O). My O was December 31st, my last AF was December 17. My cycle is anywhere from 30-35 days. I have been having terrible heartburn, boobs are a little sore, terrible gas, diarrhea, tired (but I'm tired all the time anyway..) and my cervix is about 4 inches up, soft and I do not feel an opening. I do admit I dont check my cervix on a regular basis, but in the past around my AF I have definitely felt it open not shut. Anyway what do you think my chances of pregnancy are? I would be 16dpo now. You think testing after this weekend would be a good idea if AF hasn't come? Oh also I have some cramping around 6-7dpo on my left side which is the same side I had O pains. Also having on and off dull burning/cramping too...


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

I would take a test if I were you. You should get good results at 16dpo.


----------



## Momof3mb (Jan 16, 2015)

I took a test just now.... 17dpo... It was positive.. Right away... Cheapie Wal mart test.. Now to tell my husband... 😁


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Oh congrats!!!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Congratulations! I hope all goes well the next 9 months!


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

Congrats! I was reading along, thinking, yes this sounds like all the right symptoms.  I hope the next year is very healthy for you both!


----------



## stellalogan (Mar 13, 2015)

Congrats!!!!
I think it is a very meaningful for first time for any women.0:thumb


----------

